# Harry's Law cancelled



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

NBC has made it official, it's gone. It's a bit disappointing as they had improved the Cincinnati aspect from the first season.

But you can now see the inside of the real Arnold's. Unlike other shows, the hangout is real. Be sure to check out the upstairs for the surprise and the courtyard. It's a cool place.

http://bit.ly/IJOw8I


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems for every 4 new shows...3 get cancelled. In some cases...they pick the wrong ones to get the axe.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a damn shame as the wife and I liked the show.

:soapbox:
Although I love to DVR things, it seems to be the end all be all for the canecellation of alot of my shows in terms of the ratings they look at.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It sounds like it was a very popular show, but not with the magic demographic.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> It sounds like it was a very popular show, but not with the magic demographic.


There's the 18-35 demo, then there's the rest of us. Odd how those brilliant network <35 y.o. tv programmers cater to the wrong demo. :scratch:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And then there's the 18-35 year old that doesn't fit in the typical viewing demographic...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

But for all of that, it was the 2nd most watched drama they had. For the life of me, that doesn't make any sense at all. And if it missed a younger demographic, what moron thought a show like this, with the cast they had, was going to be attractive to that demographic?

But when you have young pinhead marketing types making the decisions, this is what you get.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

The GF will be pissed. She has to watch all of those lawyer shows.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lparsons21" said:


> But for all of that, it was the 2nd most watched drama they had. For the life of me, that doesn't make any sense at all. And if it missed a younger demographic, what moron thought a show like this, with the cast they had, was going to be attractive to that demographic?
> 
> But when you have young pinhead marketing types making the decisions, this is what you get.


Other than locale, what attracted me to it was Kathy Bates. I've always liked her.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought they might give it another season, but it's NBC.

Regarding scripted programming, they already gave away the live plus same day 18-49 demo which is shrinking year-by-year. Now there trying to get rid of the much larger live plus same day 50+ crowd.

Oh well....


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

That's too bad, this is one my wife and I liked to watch together. Granted I liked the first season better, season two sorta became Boston Legal in Cincinnati with Kathy Bates instead of Shatner. I'm sorta surprised though, I wasn't aware that NBC had so many high-rated shows that they could afford to dump a show with what had at least half-way decent ratings or at least half-way decent for their network.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

This was the only show we watched on NBC on a regular basis. I suppose they'll replace it with another stupid reality show. Looks like we can remove NBC from our menu.


----------



## stewdog1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Asinine move by NBC, agreed.

I liked Kathy's dig at that demo at the beginning when she was getting out of bed and mentioning it sucks getting old and that life was much better between the ages of 18 and 49.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

stewdog1 said:


> I liked Kathy's dig at that demo at the beginning when she was getting out of bed and mentioning it sucks getting old and that life was much better between the ages of 18 and 49.


That was funny.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

We liked the show but I think they changed it too much from what made it quirky and fun the first season. Both Brittany Snow and Aml Ameen left early in season two and it just changed the overall feel of the show too much for me. Kathy Bates was pretty much the only thing left to carry the show.


----------



## stewdog1 (Sep 6, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> We liked the show but I think they changed it too much from what made it quirky and fun the first season. Both Brittany Snow and Aml Ameen left early in season two and it just changed the overall feel of the show too much for me. Kathy Bates was pretty much the only thing left to carry the show.


I kinda agree. However, they really neutered Tommy Jefferson, which made a bigger difference. Has even been seen in the court room doing his thing more than once or twice this season?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is pretty cool for Arnold's.

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/...7/-Harry-s-Law-live-Arnold-s?odyssey=nav|head


----------

